# What glue works for USA and Aristocraft plastic body shells.



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm preparing a USA diesel shell for a modification, is there a glue that works well for sectioning? Specifically I’m going to cut the shell, removing a portion of the shell and would like to glue the sectioned pieces back together.

I’m aware of the solvent glues, plastic CA’s or super glues, epoxy and others. I’m assuming one type of glue more likely than not works better than another?

Thanks, 
Michael


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Weldon #16 has worked well for me.

JimC.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

3M Emblem Adhesive for years . from auto parts store.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty is that spray? 

If I remember right, it holds up to high temps... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Big tube, its made to hold plastic parts on car metal out doors. dries really slow which helps on long kitbashes. 
I have cut USAT 4 bays down to two bays , clamp it. 24 hours later it is sandable.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Marty, 

Are you talking about the yellow slimmy stuff? 

Jim, 

TAP Plastics is local and carries the Weld-On product, I'll give that one a try too. 

Many thanks, 
Michael


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I think he is referring to the clear type adhesive by 3 M. You can also get it in smaller tubes. Later RJD


----------

